# Climbing Diamond Head



## w.bob (Aug 12, 2005)

The last time I was on Oahu we climbed Diamond Head. At that time you needed a flashlight because there were a couple of dark stretches. I believe I read that lights were installed and you no longer need the flashlights. Can anyone confirm it? Thank you


----------



## danb (Aug 12, 2005)

We did the hike 2 years ago and there were lights installed. Two years before there weren't.


----------



## wmmmmm (Aug 13, 2005)

I was there a month ago.  No flashlights necessary.  Bring an extra bottle of water instead.


----------



## gophish (Aug 13, 2005)

True, no flashlights needed. I second the take an extra bottle of water instead. 
I would also suggest going in early AM when it is much cooler and also less crowded at top. Views are great.
Ken H.


----------

